# startin a new tank for the first time



## scott (Mar 23, 2008)

i was wonderin how long it takes the water not to be dusty ? i rised my sand but still the water look dusty?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

what kind of sand did you pick up? The stuff from home depot needed a good wash before hand.. Like hours of rinsing. D: And its still gets a bit cloudy in the tank after a waterchange. I am just careful to make sure my filters are off of course  

Some brands are much better than others.. as far as dustiness..

:EDIT: Ha i am dumb.. i didnt read marine.. XD I guess what i said still applies to some degree... Sorry!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3347


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Assuming that you have all the equipment up and running, especially the protein skimmer, it should clear up significantly in 24hrs and should be crystal clear in a few days if not shorter. 

If there aren't any light requiring animals, ie corals, I suggest keeping the "white lights" off and just have the actinic lights on to encourage coralline algae growth and minimize nuscience algae growth.

HTH


----------

